
Ask HN: How do you fix/track crashes that aren’t reproducible internally - bobnarizes
Some of my products is getting bad reviews since my app is crashing sporadically by some customers. This is happening after a new OS update was released. The crash I&#x27;m not able to reproduce it internally and my customers are not able to send me any logs :(
======
nurettin
An option beside using firebase is to catch the exception in your main
activity and send it's stacktrace to your own server. Something like this:
[https://stackoverflow.com/questions/601503/how-do-i-
obtain-c...](https://stackoverflow.com/questions/601503/how-do-i-obtain-crash-
data-from-my-android-application)

------
pawelwentpawel
I use Crashlytics for both iOS and Android apps.

~~~
bobnarizes
Thanks! From political reasons we're not able to add Analytics to our apps :(

~~~
pawelwentpawel
Interesting, where are you based?

~~~
bobnarizes
Germany but I meant political reasons internally at the company

